# ROP with AW's IMR 26500 cells=AMAZING! WHat set ups do you have with the 26500?



## Swagg (Jan 30, 2010)

So I've been building my LeefLights using the IMR 26500 cell which I really enjoy. I decided though that I should try them in my mags just to see what they are like. I had been running my ROPs with with the 6AA set up but was never really that impressed(although I did enjoy the light). So I went out and bought some 1/2" PVC pipe which is a perfect fit with no rattle at all and was blown away! The ROP low and high are much brighter with better runtime in this set up. In fact, I popped in my 1185 on AW's 3 stage soft start with 3 IMR cells and its by far my most favorite light. 

I'm so impressed with the IMR ROP set up that I'm having my buddy bore out a 2C mag to fit the cells which I think will be one of my EDC's. I'm thinking that I'm gonna build a series of lights completely around the 26500 cell. Especially with Leef bodies and surefire C heads, now my mags too, I just don't see and end to the configurations using this cell. 

What set up's are you guys using with this cell?


----------



## Mjolnir (Jan 30, 2010)

I am running 2 LiMnNi 26650s in a 2D maglite with the 3854H bulb. My Maglite seems to have enough resistance for the bulb to survive fully charged cells.


----------



## HotWire (Apr 14, 2011)

I bored a Maglight 2C for 2 X 26500 IMR cells with AW soft start running WA1111. FM reflector and bipin adapter. Tail spring resistance mod. Very bright. Three levels. Memory. Sweet no guilt lumens.:devil:


----------



## Justin Case (Apr 14, 2011)

Swagg said:


> So I've been building my LeefLights using the IMR 26500 cell which I really enjoy. I decided though that I should try them in my mags just to see what they are like. I had been running my ROPs with with the 6AA set up but was never really that impressed(although I did enjoy the light). So I went out and bought some 1/2" PVC pipe which is a perfect fit with no rattle at all and was blown away! The ROP low and high are much brighter with better runtime in this set up. In fact, I popped in my 1185 on AW's 3 stage soft start with 3 IMR cells and its by far my most favorite light.
> 
> I'm so impressed with the IMR ROP set up that I'm having my buddy bore out a 2C mag to fit the cells which I think will be one of my EDC's. I'm thinking that I'm gonna build a series of lights completely around the 26500 cell. Especially with Leef bodies and surefire C heads, now my mags too, I just don't see and end to the configurations using this cell.
> 
> What set up's are you guys using with this cell?


 
See this regulated BigLeef Philips 5761 mod, using 3xIMR26500. I'm working on getting some outdoor beam shots.


----------



## hoongern (Apr 15, 2011)

Go to the incan forums and you'll see some pretty crazy stuff! As for me, I'm unwilling to go beyond the 2D-Mag size, so I stick to 3xIMR26500 with the CL1909 bulb for > 2000 bulb lumens at turn on. And the 25min runtime is about the lowest I'd go with. I'd also consider running it with my WA1185 if it didn't *poof* it all the time!


----------



## zehnmm (Apr 15, 2011)

Quite a bit more than the ROP: I use a Mag 4D with 5x 26500's running a 65W Osram 12V IRC bulb. I have KIU high temp switch, Fivemega metal SMO reflector, and boro lens. At the start of a run on freshly charged batteries, I calculate that I get 5050 bulb lumens using the "hotrater" formulas. Assuming a 65% factor to convert bulb lumens to otf lumens, that gets me 3,283 lumens. 

I love all my LEDs, but this hotwire incan light is absolutely stunning. 20 minutes of total runtime for a 120 watt light. 

I know that there are some other CPF-ers here who do something similar; many use 100W bulbs to get even more lumens otf. I have tried my light out with a 15V 150Watt Osram bulb that generates est. 8,200 bulb lumens and 5,330 lumens otf. Runtime about 10 minutes. It is definitely a "holy cow!" light.


----------



## Kestrel (Apr 15, 2011)

Moving to */Incan/* ...


----------



## robintosh (Apr 15, 2011)

IMR 26500 rocks!!! Currently I'm driving a 64657 with 7 of them on a 6D Mag and the thing is totally insane. It's bright as it gets and also burning everything in it's beam is a plus hahaha. The setup generates around 10-12 amps and the cells don't get hot or warm at all. Runtime is around 5 minutes at maximum brightness.

I'm looking forward to driving an osram 64663 (36 V nominal, 400W) with 10 IMR cells, but I can't decide/find out what batteries and what Mag host to use.

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## Justin Case (Apr 15, 2011)

Regulated 2D Mag, 3xIMR26500, WA1111
Mag623, Mag440IRC, Mag1111, ROP Hi mods
4.5" PAR36 Mag mod
Beam shots of regulated GE4509, FM1909, and Osram 64440IRC, all driven by IMR26500s


----------



## ampdude (Apr 15, 2011)

Do you really need to bore the 2C? I thought some of them fit and if they didn't only light sanding was needed. I was thinking as screwdriver and a sanding wheel.

Are you all using the stock switch with this setup?


----------



## lctorana (Apr 15, 2011)

ampdude said:


> Do you really need to bore the 2C?


Yes.


ampdude said:


> I thought some of them fit and if they didn't only light sanding was needed.


Only if you're very lucky.



ampdude said:


> Are you all using the stock switch with this setup?


I'm think I'm using FiveMega products exclusively with the 26500's, as it happens.

Let's see - I have a 3853H in a Megallennium, a WA1274 in an "exotic" and with 3 cells, the incomparable FM09.


----------



## ampdude (Apr 16, 2011)

So then putting a sanding wheel on my drill is not likely to make them fit? I could have sworn I read plenty of reports where some fit the stock tubes and the rest only needed light sanding.


----------



## HotWire (Apr 16, 2011)

I *bored* a smaller light using a brake cylinder hone. It takes awhile, but can be done. Mine wore out the hone!


----------



## mudman cj (Apr 16, 2011)

I am running a 64625 bulb from 4 cells in a 3D mag using an old hotdriver to regulate the voltage for a nice 10 hour bulb life of beautifully over-driven incan greatness.


----------



## lctorana (Apr 17, 2011)

I filed one out, rather laboriously, with a half-round ******* file. Took ages, and was a real botch job. But it sorta works.


----------



## Robocop (Apr 18, 2011)

I just recently built my first ROP and for now am using 18650s and also use 18500s with stock tail spring. My problem is of course now I am wanting more options and am looking at bi-pin adapters and other bulbs.

I am about to purchase some 26500s and just take a chance on somehow making them fit. After all this time I was hoping the newest batches of 26500s would maybe be a little different and actually fit most popular hosts. I really want to keep my Mag C size host however have no way to correctly bore the tube. I also was hoping I could remove the switch and get by with some hand sanding to make them fit.

Are the newer offerings of the 26500 cells not any better at all as far as fit?


----------



## Justin Case (Apr 18, 2011)

Based on this IMR26500 fitment thread, it looks like the hand boring choices for the C Mag are brake hone, reamer, and sanding drum.


----------



## Robocop (Apr 19, 2011)

I actually read over that linked thread a few days back and saw the last posts were fairly old. I thought by now (over a year after the problems were discovered) maybe there would be other versions that fit better.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Apr 19, 2011)

There was a LOT of anticipation for the IMR 26500 but with the diameter issues, interest quickly cooled. I doubt AW has sold through half the initial batch yet. More significantly, he was aware of the size requirements the 1st time around and would have made them smaller then had it been an option.


----------



## fivemega (Apr 19, 2011)

Robocop said:


> I actually read over that linked thread a few days back and saw the last posts were fairly old. I thought by now (over a year after the problems were discovered) maybe there would be other versions that fit better.


 
*None of 26XXX are made to use as "C" cell diameter since 25XXX could be but not necessarily.
To fit any available IMR 26XXX in a "C" size M*g, boaring out the tube is the only option or use M*g "D" size (which is too bulky) or custom made body.*


----------



## srfreddy (Apr 19, 2011)

Why couldn't AW make more 25mm cells?


----------



## Kestrel (Apr 19, 2011)

srfreddy said:


> Why couldn't AW make more 25mm cells?


This was covered extensively in this thread: *AW C Li-Ion cells, what will you replace them with*? 
Let's not rehash that topic again.


----------



## HotWire (Apr 23, 2011)

If you don't need IMR cells 25500 cells with FM tailcap is a sweet solution for bulbs like WA 1185 with 3 protected cells. No boring required.


----------



## divechief (May 1, 2011)

I made a 2C work with 26500's using coarse sandpaper on a broom handle. It was a pain, and it buggered the tail cap threads a bit, but it worked. The second one I bored on a lathe, MUCH cleaner. 

and after a year or so with ROP's and clones, I am running a 2C 5761 for my primary light, 3 way switch 20 minute run time on high. My back up light is a ROP hi, to date, I have killed two IMR batteries by over discharging them, Bad me.


----------

